# Удобное сидячее положение для позвоночника



## Admin (21 Июл 2006)

В силу специфики своей работы приходится сидеть за компьютером порой до 20 часов в сутки.

Спина сильно устает. Понимаю, что надо делать упражненения (об этом уже писалось), но есть какие-либо рекомендации по положению? Стулья, кресла - мягкие, жесткие? И т. д.

Спасибо


----------



## Helen (21 Июл 2006)

Часть информации у нас в разделе по этой ссылке, данные основаны на рекомендациях ВОЗ

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum18/thread324.html

Основные правила - длина сидения должна соответствовать длине бедра, высота сидения - чтобы коленный угол оставлял 90 град, чтобы подлокотники не приподнимали плечи, высокая спинка с физиологическими изгибами.

Может быть, у кого-то есть дополнительная информация?

Но все же главное - любая длительная фиксация тела крайне опасна, особенно явно это может проявиться после 40 - 45 лет (хоть Вам еще и далеко, но все же)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2006)

Чтобы уменьшить нагрузку на позвоночник не наклоняйтесь вперед и не откидывайтесь слишком далеко назад, плотно прижмитесь к спинке стула и создайте опору под шею и поясницу. Если приходится долго сидеть, подберите правильный стул, каждые 15-20 минут необходимо потянуться размяться, поменять положение ног. Если стул имеет высокую спинку, разверните его и садидесь как на коня, опираясь грудью на спинку.
К мебели, на которой приходится сидеть подолгу, предъявляются следующие требования:
• выбирайте стул с высокой спинкой и опирайтесь на неё, на уровне талии поместите под спину небольшую подушку;
• высота стула должна быть такова, чтобы колени находились несколько ниже уровня бедер, если необходимо используйте клиновидную подставку под ягодицы, стопы должны плотно стоять на полу, если необходимо, используйте подставку для стоп;
• наиболее физиологичные стулья имееют дополнительную опору для голеней; (постараюсь прислать фото)
• глубина стула – две трети длины бедер;
• необходимо избегать слишком мягкой мебели, так как при этом сильно напрягаются мышцы тела для удержания равновесия.
Сидите прямо, следите за своей позой!


----------

